# Orangutan at Sacramento Zoo



## sanjosedave (Feb 14, 2017)

Canon 6D
EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM

1/350 sec; f/5.6; ISO 100


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice shot. Just to let you know, there is a thread for zoo photos. Next time you may want to post it there (instead of starting a new thread just for one picture).
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21864.0


----------

